# help please with dogue de bordeaux puppy housetraining



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I have an 11 week old dogue de bordeaux and am really struggling house training her! she was doing well up until around a week ago, only had the odd mistake every now and again but now she holds it in until she is inside! When ever I see her sniffing around or about to squat I pick her up or run to the back door with her but when we are outside she wont go, I stand there for 15-20 minutes.... no playing just standing but she just comes and sits infront or at the side of me and as soon as we go back inside she does her business! we haven't paper trained her but she goes on anything that is on the floor ie leaflets or letters that come through the letter box! Because of this I have started putting newspaper down in one place so as soon as she starts sniffing there I know she wants to go and can take her out but like I said she just holds it, I have also tried putting puppy pads/ newspaper on the floor outside with no success. she soils her crate every night and any time she is put in it while I am out, I thought they were supposed like keeping their crate clean??? Anyone got any ideas to help me!?


----------



## SladeySladey (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shannon, welcome to the world of Dogue de Bordeaux! I have a 3 & 1/2 yr old called Peaches and house training wasn't easy with her!
If you're on fb we have a brilliant group called Dogue de Bordeaux Owners Manual where you'll meet hundreds and hundreds of other DDB owners, its a really friendly group, 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/dogueownersmanual/?fref=ts

You can also find me on Dogue de Bordeaux Welfare and rescue organisation, along with loads of lovely ladies who live and breath Dogue de Bordeaux

xx


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

House training can take a low time depending on how you are doing it and how quickly the dog picks it up. 

Take out after eating, sleeping, and playing, these are the times he is most likely to need the toilet. Also try to take out relatively early and fairly late at night. 

When you take out, dont just stand there, it can feel very confrontational for a dog and he will not toilet. Play a few games, it may make him release his bladder easier. Or at least dont directly look at him, let out in garden and let him wonder round and do something else while watching him but not direct. When he toilets praise, give treat. 

If he toilets in the house dont say a word to him, remove him from the room and clean up then back to normal. Speaking to him may accidently reward or scare, some dogs once youve shouted at them they wont even pee in front of you because they feel it is wrong, not the fact of toileting in the house, toileting in front of you in general. 

It takes time, but you just have to be consistent and patient, it can take a while.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sometimes housetraining can go a bit pear shaped when they start cutting their teeth. My only advice is to be consistent, taking her out when she wakes up, after she has eaten and after she has been playing or as soon as she starts sniffing looking for somewhere to toilet.

Once out I didn't let my dog back in until he produced the goods, lots of praise and I gave him a treat too. With all pups they can as my lad did get into a habit of going out trickling and diving back in for a treat - cheeky git.


----------

